# Any musicians in Paphos, Cyprus???



## The Reillys (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all, Have just moved to Paphos in Cyprus, I am a drummer (mature) and looking to join or form a band. Have seen a few around town but think the bands are mainly rock or similar type bands. So think there may be an opportunity for something a little more tastier and clever. Sure there will be function, weddings or hotel work and not just bars. Just get in touch asap, have kit tuned up and ready to go...........
Mike Reilly


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post to the Cyprus section so that you would have a better chance of finding other musicians.


----------



## The Reillys (Jan 28, 2008)

Many thanks for that
Mike


----------



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

The Reillys said:


> Hi all, Have just moved to Paphos in Cyprus, I am a drummer (mature) and looking to join or form a band. Have seen a few around town but think the bands are mainly rock or similar type bands. So think there may be an opportunity for something a little more tastier and clever. Sure there will be function, weddings or hotel work and not just bars. Just get in touch asap, have kit tuned up and ready to go...........
> Mike Reilly


Well hello there, I sing, hubby plays guitar, spent the last 2 years full time entertainers in Thailand.
We're in Oz now and will move to Cyprus (probably North) by September
We're in our 50s and you're so right... our kind of stuff will always be popular
Whether you've got your music sorted out by then or not we'd love to keep in touch with you.
caz


----------



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, only thought we'd go to the north because we thought it'd be cheaper however we are so open to going anywhere, the right company is as important as the right place.
caz


----------



## The Reillys (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Caz
Great to have a contact from 'down under'. think you will do well here in Cyprus, well the south of the island, can't speak for the north. things are progrssing with us with forming a band, have a guitarist and bass player, just have to get a few rehearsals going now. If you would like to keep in touch and know anything about entertainment perhaps you'd like to email me on [email protected] Have friends, a duo, doing rather well in Perth. Bet you are not anywhere near Perth tho'. anyway would love to hear from you, take care, Mike and Norma Reilly


----------

